# Hostile Dog Encounter - Interesting behaviors



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Sometimes what sounds like an all out dogfight is really a lot of noise and blustering. It sounds to me like Daisy knows that the little bratty dog is really a rude pain in the neck and she was correcting it. Once you told her you would take care of it, she stepped back. She is such a good girl!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> We have a little dog across the street that is positively vicious. Her name is Pearl, not sure what breed she is, but she's an escape artist too and twice she's come into Daisy's yard and attacked her, turned into what appeared to be an all-out dog fight. I have been afraid that Daisy might kill that dog someday.
> 
> Yesterday it happened again but this time I had Daisy on leash because of her recent knee surgery. Pearl came running up to Daisy and started attacking her again. Daisy responded initially by fighting back but as soon as I got control of Daisy and got enough distance between her and Pearl, Daisy calmed down. She was in a sit position beside me, I was fending off Pearl with my foot (yes, I did kick her, first time I've done that). But Daisy's behavior amazed me. She was so calm! There was no tension in the leash at all. She wasn't even growling, not making a sound at all.
> 
> ...


And if she does - oh well - that dog is in YOUR yard. You should have drop-kicked it a long time ago! Call animal control - the dog sounds like a pain in the tukkus.
BTW - it's a good thing the little monster didn't bite you or you would have seen a whole other side to Miss Daisy.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Good Daisy! She must have full confidence in you.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is really stressful for you to be peacefully in your own yard, and have the little cujo come out of the blue. Nice work on Miss Daisy's part though.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

That is in the back of my mind when Sierra and I walk. This time of the year most people and dogs are tucked in bed yet, at about 4:50 AM. 
My husband does have a few encounters on his afternoon walk with her.
Sierra's pretty laid back. She wants to sniff, but then she's satisfied and will calm down and even sit.
I do like to let her off leash in the back yard from time to time to really run and burn off some energy.
The neighbor has an aggressive Black Lab, that has had a stand off with me in my own yard. Of course they just open the back door and let him run.
So I kind of watch to see if he's out before I turn her loose. (I also have to make sure the deer aren't moving thru the yard too. (She'd be after them, I'm afraid).
I haven't have any little dog encounters.
Sounds like you handled it well.
Karen


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

It was definitely so much more manageable with Daisy on leash, but she's not always on leash and I refuse to live that way. She stays in our yard, I'm always with her outside, but that **** dog comes out of nowhere sometimes. Not often, just enough to make me paranoid.

Pearl is no higher than Daisy's knees. Her strategy is to get under Daisy, she has no fear. When Daisy's not on leash, their fights look to be very intense but I'm not so sure now. I think what I learned yesterday is that Daisy doesn't want to fight with Pearl, she only wants to protect herself. One of the times they fought, I noticed that Daisy had Pearl pinned to the ground by her neck. Pearl wasn't moving, and Daisy was very calm, very deliberate. She could have killed Pearl then, but she didn't. Haha, Pearl ran home crying when Daisy let go.

I'm scared of the possibilities with this situation though. I just don't want Daisy to have these experiences, and I definitely don't want her to be responsible for killing another dog, even if she's not at fault. 

At least Pearl's owner got to see that Daisy is not the problem. I think this is the classic case of "little dog license." People really don't understand what a danger these kind of dogs can be sometimes, not just to others but to themselves too 

Oh, and I have called animal control. I made a complaint years ago. Nothing. But the complaint is on file if anything bad ever happens.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I would call each and every time that dog comes into your yard. They should start fining the owner for having a loose dog after so many complaints. Maybe if it hits their pocketbook, they will start keeping control of Pearl.

Yeah, it sounds like Pearl is one of those dogs who wants to be boss, but Daisy says no way. Jasmine and Daisy are a lot alike, except Jasmine has never caught a fish yet! LOL


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy is definitely not a back-down kind of dog. You start it, she'll finish it. Or try 

Could she get into trouble or have to be registered as an aggressive dog if she hurt or killed another dog in her yard that was attacking her? I would think not, but I wonder.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Good girl Daisy. She knew you were taking care of the situation so she didn't have to. I agree with the little dog license. SOME people think that because their dog is little, it's ok that they act aggressive. Very annoying.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Can you catch Pearl the next time she's in your yard and give her to animal control instead of the owner? That might scare her a bit into getting better control over her dog.


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> We have a little dog across the street that is positively vicious. Her name is Pearl, not sure what breed she is, but she's an escape artist too and twice she's come into Daisy's yard and attacked her, turned into what appeared to be an all-out dog fight. I have been afraid that Daisy might kill that dog someday.
> 
> Yesterday it happened again but this time I had Daisy on leash because of her recent knee surgery. Pearl came running up to Daisy and started attacking her again. Daisy responded initially by fighting back but as soon as I got control of Daisy and got enough distance between her and Pearl, Daisy calmed down. She was in a sit position beside me, I was fending off Pearl with my foot (yes, I did kick her, first time I've done that). But Daisy's behavior amazed me. She was so calm! There was no tension in the leash at all. She wasn't even growling, not making a sound at all.
> 
> ...


 Daisy probably felt very good that you were protecting her from that other dog. What a good girl for being so calm while you defended her from the crazy dog lol.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> Can you catch Pearl the next time she's in your yard and give her to animal control instead of the owner? That might scare her a bit into getting better control over her dog.


I wouldn't touch that dog with a 10-foot pole. Especially not after seeing how she responded to her owner yesterday ... her owner couldn't even handle her.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> I wouldn't touch that dog with a 10-foot pole. Especially not after seeing how she responded to her owner yesterday ... her owner couldn't even handle her.


I have a Hav-a-Hart trap you can borrow....:--smirk<---what are those 2 little balls on this smiley's...chin?)

I'd hate the repeated aggression episodes that Daisy is exposed to, at one point, she's gonna have 'enough'


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I would call animal control each and every time she comes in your yard, like Fostermom suggested. They will get sick of it and hopefully ticket her.

I don't know for sure what happens if a dog comes on your property and your dog protects you. It should be OK but you never know in this day and age. All the stories about the police shooting dogs who barely look at them scare the crap out of me!

Daisy was wonderful! Gunner would not have been nice at all and that little dog may have been lunch.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I'd research your town's laws about loose dogs on your property. I'd call the police dept everytime this happens and tell them about how it goes after *you* too in your own yard. Tell them you want a complaint documented everytime, that way hopefully something will be done and you have a history about how you've been trying to get help if something God forbid happens. It's so half ass backwards that you aren't doing anything wrong but are worried that you could get in trouble.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

moverking said:


> I have a Hav-a-Hart trap you can borrow....:--smirk<---what are those 2 little balls on this smiley's...chin?)
> 
> I'd hate the repeated aggression episodes that Daisy is exposed to, at one point, she's gonna have 'enough'


That's hilarious AND a great idea.


----------



## mullet7 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have an unneutered male that is very calm and obedient even at 15 months. There is a unneutered Shitzu in the neighorhood who has come after Chase. This am my hubby went to let him out to pee and didnt see the man with his dog. We aren't sure who started what first, (I am guessing his dog started barking) when Chase took off and actually had him in his mouth shaking him like a toy. My husband grabbed him and put him on his side. Chase calmed down immediately. The man cked his dog over and he seemed to be OK, but naturally we were very upset. I hate having to worry every time we go outside. Do you all think this may be a sign of worse things to come from my "calm" boy?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Daisy is such a good girl and knows a nuisance and not threat when she sees one.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Well done! Taking over control so she could step back & let you handle things is excellent. Good job, Daisy & Mom!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

That is great that Daisy calmly allowed you to take charge! That is what I am working on with Asia to intervene so she doesn't have to. I'm not sure that she would do what Daisy did today but one step at a time. You must feel really good about how it went.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I would definitely report it to animal control each time that bratty little dog comes over and starts trouble! What a pain! I remember the summer before my senior year of high school, this person bought the house that was about 2 or 3 houses up from us and she had this really big lab mix that she would let run loose in the neighborhood. One day during that summer while we were out on our back deck, her dog came over into our yard, where our Golden was tied up on his run. This dog went to drink out of our dog's water bowl and our dog gave this dog a quick nip on the ear. This b*&ch then called the police on my parents saying that our dog had bitten hers, even though our dog was tied up in our yard and it was her dog that was running loose and came into our yard! My dad had a fit and went over to this woman's house and calmly (as hard as that was for him) explained to her that she was the one who was allowing her dog to run loose and that her dog had been the one come into our backyard and bothered our dog, who was tied up on his run not bothering anyone. He told her that we would appreciate it if she would keep her dog on a leash so that this does not happen again. This idiot then called the police back and told them that my dad had harassed her! My dad is on the city council here and he knew the cop who came over and he agreed that it was ridiculous. Some people should not be allowed to own animals! That woman ended up moving away about a year later, thank god!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> I was fending off Pearl with my foot (yes, I did kick her, first time I've done that).


Ok, I'll be the hater on this thread...I'm SURE you meant you shoved Pearl with your foot, not kicked


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I agree, document, document, document. If you can, get a photo of the dog in YOUR yard. Figure out how she gets in and fix it if you can. If she is in your yard chase her out with a broom, if she does growl at you for that let animal control know as well. If she'll bite at her owner or adults she's not going to be safe around kids. 

You'd think the owner would make sure the dog wasn't getting out...

Good job Daisy!

Lana


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh Daisy, you are such a sweet girl! Thank heavens your mom is looking out for you!

I would want to call animal control, too, I have read your other posts about the little brat and it is just not fair. I don't think Daisy is feeling like defending herself right now, but when she gets back to 100%, I'd let her have a go at the little sh*t!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Ok, I'll be the hater on this thread...I'm SURE you meant you shoved Pearl with your foot, not kicked


A firm shove, okay :wave:


----------



## JohnTIZ (Jan 9, 2009)

I grew up on a street with a hostile dog. It would blast out the screen door and attack any dog (including mine) it saw or heard. The owner was totally incapable of stopping each attack, which amounted to lots of screaming and pulling. I was lucky my dog could outmaneover this pit bull and come out of it alive - some other neighbourhood dogs were not so lucky. Poor ole Daisy would get bit up and bloodied pretty bad but animal control would not do anything about the attacks unless the victim was a human. This was the '80s. But I still worry about hostile dogs when I take mine in public. Enough so that I prepare myself when I take my dogs out in public. Dogs sorting things out at the park is one thing - a hostile dog's jaws around me dog's neck is quite another and won't happen again if I can prevent it. 

I second everyone who suggested you contact animal control in your district. Maybe they can do something? Many communities now have leash laws and "dogs at large" laws, including some breed specific muzzle by-laws.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> A firm shove, okay :wave:


There ya go!

AF was attacked by a PB once. This dog not only was owned by a bunch of white trash, they didn't think it was an attack. The dog broke out of a locked gate, rushed AF and lunged at his face. When I called AC, they called back a few days later and claimed the owners said "the dog just wanted to play." Uh huh.


----------

